# catfish throat



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh yea ready to make my trap


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

that's gonna work....whatcha gonna bait it with?


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm goin take a can of cat food to put in my pipe


----------

